# Medical And Dental Colleges In Which Admission For The Session 2015-2016 Has Been Conditionally Stopped.



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

is sheikh zayd there?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> is sheikh zayd there?


According to the notice, number 6 on the second half of the page is called, 'Sheikh Zayed Medical College' in Rahim Yar Khan. If by 'Sheikh Zayd' you mean this college then, yea. It's there.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Feline said:


> According to the notice, number 6 on the second half of the page is called, 'Sheikh Zayed Medical College' in Rahim Yar Khan. If by 'Sheikh Zayd' you mean this college then, yea. It's there.


both are there the lahore one too!


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Isn't Sahiwal Medical college a public sector institute?

- - - Updated - - -

PMDC is so annoying  In one post it has mentioned that admissions for Sheikh Zayed Rahimyar khan have been stopped, and in the other it has classified this college as an A grade College. Now what is pmdc doing???:?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Isn't Sahiwal Medical college a public sector institute?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PMDC is so annoying  In one post it has mentioned that admissions for Sheikh Zayed Rahimyar khan have been stopped, and in the other it has classified this college as an A grade College. Now what is pmdc doing???:?


Yea, Sahiwal Medical College is a public sector institute.

I checked on PMDC's facebook page and found out that the 'A' grade notice was posted on August 18 and the 'stopping of admission' notice was posted on August 14.

Maybe Sheikh Zayed Rahim Yar Khan got cleared early after getting put on the notice on August 14 and earned the 'A' grade on August 18. But, on PMDC's page for recognized colleges Sheikh Zayed Rahim Yar Khan has 'Admission Stopped' written in brackets under the college. Maybe PMDC forgot to remove it. Or maybe it still has some minor deficiencies for which consequences have been the stopping of admission for the session 2015-2016. 



DR.CURIOUS said:


> both are there the lahore one too!


I was going through the recognized colleges on PMDC's website and Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical &
Dental College, Lahore
does not have an 'admission stopped' written next to it but Shaikh Zayed Medical college does! So confusing.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

They should at least clear such confusions, now its making the students all confused up.:?:thumbsup:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I do hope these colleges reopen at the time admissions.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> They should at least clear such confusions, now its making the students all confused up.:?:thumbsup:


True.



Skandril said:


> I do hope these colleges reopen at the time admissions.


Me too.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

is rashid latif also blocked this year?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

maha321 said:


> is rashid latif also blocked this year?


According to the above notice by PMDC, admissions for Rashid Latif Medical College have been conditionally stopped for the session 2015-2016, and would be allowed upon submission of rectification of deficiencies and subsequent confirmation upon inspection.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

despite notice no action has been taken people are getting admissions in these medical colleges and they have their regular classes!


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

shanikhan said:


> despite notice no action has been taken people are getting admissions in these medical colleges and they have their regular classes!


How infinitely weird. No no, wait. Not weird. Just _completely _in character with PMDC.

- - - Updated - - -








*-August 29- notice on PMDC's facebook page.*


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Feline said:


> shanikhan said:
> 
> 
> > despite notice no action has been taken people are getting admissions in these medical colleges and they have their regular classes!
> ...


Feline it means rashid latif has solved its issues with pmdc! right?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

By the way, PMDC has been dissolved lately...


----------



## mahamfatima (Aug 31, 2015)

HELLO PEOPLE guys tell me about colleges tht take donation cuz hv failed my mcat but my fsc is 69%!!!!:!::!::!:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

join the club....My aggregate has become 70% was gonna be 80 or 78% if i didnt panic in phy portion......btw would i be able to get into a private dental school with 70%? please do reply because I already have wasted a year already......


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

maha321 said:


> Feline it means rashid latif has solved its issues with pmdc! right?


I don't know. But, I don't think you should worry about Rashid Latif having issues, because if there really was a problem then Rashid Latif would have been on the latest list of colleges whose admissions have been stopped. Besides, Rashid Latif's name is still on PMDC's list of recognized colleges without there being an 'admission stopped' written under it. So, if admissions are open, I think you should apply.



Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> By the way, PMDC has been dissolved lately...


Quite aware of the fact, but since it will take 120 days for the next band of members to be elected, I guess 'the dissolved PMDC' stays and continues to make rules, since PMDC's position can hardly be left empty. So no matter how unsuitable they are, they have to continue until the election.



mahamfatima said:


> HELLO PEOPLE guys tell me about colleges tht take donation cuz hv failed my mcat but my fsc is 69%!!!!:!::!::!:





Skandril said:


> join the club....My aggregate has become 70% was gonna be 80 or 78% if i didnt panic in phy portion......btw would i be able to get into a private dental school with 70%? please do reply because I already have wasted a year already......


@Skandril @mahamfatima 

The following colleges have their own entry test, so even if you failed in MCAT or didn't do good in it, it doesn't matter.

-Islamabad Medical and Dental College 
-FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry
-Yusra Medical and Dental College

And I think both of you can get in Rahber Medical and Dental College. It's a new college so I don't think they are picky about who they admit. 

@Skandril 
You can also try to apply in Sharif and Shalamar. They both require MCAT, and you might get in since you passed the test.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Feline said:


> maha321 said:
> 
> 
> > Feline it means rashid latif has solved its issues with pmdc! right?
> ...


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

maha321 said:


> so when i should apply there like now or after results?


Definitely now. Earlier is better.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I just hope someone takes me. With my result admission in Azra naheed, Rabhar, Uol is garunteed but I do still want to go to a good dental school, Btw is rabhar registered with PMDC and UHS?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Skandril said:


> I just hope someone takes me. With my result admission in Azra naheed, Rabhar, Uol is garunteed but I do still want to go to a good dental school, Btw is rabhar registered with PMDC and UHS?


Don't worry. You'll get in, InshaAllah. 

Rahbar Medical and Dental College is registered with PMDC and UHS. But, I just checked UHS's affiliations and under programmes for Rahbar, there's only 'MBBS' written and there's no 'BDS'. Maybe that means that the dental program hasn't started yet. 

Couldn't you migrate after first year to a good dental college?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

i can but the problem is still getting admission in a dental school......ill go to where anyone is willing to accept my pathetic scores...


----------



## lazydazy (Sep 2, 2015)

as i know its written that in mcat test there is no choice of loosing or gaining ....if there is chance of getting fail then what is the percentage of passing...


----------

